# عقد صيانة



## فراس عياش (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم انا عم دور على عقد صيانة اجهزة طبية مع احد المشافي 
الرجاء الشديد اللي عندو صيغة عقد صيانة يخبرني فورا نتيجة للحاجة الماسة


----------



## Biomedical (5 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأخ الكريم / فراس عياش .

لا يوجد صيغة محددة لعقود الصيانة ، فهي تختلف حسب نوع الأجهزة ونوع العقد أيضا والخدمات المشمولة .

هناك عقود مكونة من صفحة واحدة فقط وأخرى مكونة من عشرات الصفحات حسب نمط العقد والأنظمة والقوانين المطبقة في البلد واللغة الرسمية في العقود .

قم أولا بتحديد نوع الأجهزة المشمولة بعقد الصيانة ثم حدد نوع الخدمات المقدمة :
عقد للصيانة الدورية فقط وعددها ، هل هناك زيارات للصيانة الطارئة ؟ وعددها ، قطع الغيار مشمولة بالعقد أم لا ؟ عقد للتزويد بقطع الغيار اللازمة فقط وما إلى ذلك .

يمكنك أيضا محاولة عرض صيغة للعقد من صنعك وسوف نناقشها سويا ضمن المنتدى إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## الهيموني (5 أبريل 2007)

*مثال لعقد صيانة*

كما ذكر الأخ Biomedical هنا أشكال عديدة لعقود الصيانة انظر الى المثال المرفق علما أنني احدد العقود بناء على الإتفاق مع الزبون


----------



## محمد على لطفى (6 أبريل 2007)

*عقود الصيانه*

ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح نوع الاجهزه و طبيعه المستشفى اذا كانت خاصه او حكومه و انا عندى صيغه للعقود و ارجو انها تفيدك و ابقى رد على الاميل و انا هبعتلك اللى انت عايزه و ارجو من الله انه يوفقك ان شاء الله اخوك /محمد على


----------



## م.هشام برني (6 أبريل 2007)

الهيموني قال:


> كما ذكر الأخ Biomedical هنا أشكال عديدة لعقود الصيانة انظر الى المثال المرفق علما أنني احدد العقود بناء على الإتفاق مع الزبون


 
حبيبي الاخ الهيموني اشكرك على الاهتمام ..لكن من خلال العقد اضن انه بامكانك افادتنا اكتر فيما يخص انشاء شركة خاصة بالصيانة للاجهزة الطبية...ولما لا نجعل هدا الفضاء للاخوة الراغبين في انشاء شركاتهم الحاصة بالصيانة...بدءا بالخطوات الاولى لتكوين الشركة ...ادوات ومعدات الصيانة الازمة...كيفية اقتناء قطع الغيار ...كيفية تمتيل الشركات الكبرى للاخهزة الطبية ...واخيرا عقود الصيانة...


----------



## فراس عياش (7 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع
عدد الاجهزة 1- جهاز تعقيم بالبخار سعة 560 ليترع2
2- جهاز تعقيم بالبخار سعة 1000 ليتر عدد1
3- جهاز غسيل الادوات الجراحية عدد2
4- جهاز غسيل بالمواج فوق الصوتية عدد1
5- كبينة تجفيف الادوات الجراحية

عدد الزيارات الطارئة 5سنويا
اللغة المطلوبة عربي +انكليزي
قطع الغيار غير مشمولة بالعقد 
عدد الزيارات الدورية مرة كل 3 شهور


----------



## فراس عياش (7 أبريل 2007)

الاخ محمد علي شكرا جزيلا على هتمامك ولقد ارسلت التفاصيل كاملة ارجو ارسال صيغة العقود التي لديك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس عياش (7 أبريل 2007)

الاخ الهيموني شكرا جزيلا على العقد ولكن ارغب بتفاصيل اكثر ويالغة الانكليزية والعربية 
ولك خالص التقدير


----------



## Biomedical (8 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أعزائي الكرام ،

من الرائع أن نجد تفاعل من كافة أعضاء المنتدى للاجابة عن أي استفسار ، بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونتمنى أن نشاهد المزيد من المواضيع والمشاركات إن شاء الله .

لدي اقتراح بسيط إذا سمحتم ، وهي عدم التركيز على المراسلات الخاصة حتى يستفيد جميع أعضاء المنتدى ويكون هناك تفاعل ضمن المشاركة من خلال الجميع .

سيكون لكم الأجر والمثوبة إن شاء الله على كل ما تقدمونه في سبيل نشر العلم والمعرفة .

لكم جزيل الشكر وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

رائع جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.سعود-عمارة (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور الاخ هيموني افدتني كثير


----------



## محمد داعور (12 مايو 2010)

اخوانى السلام عليكم اريد منكم معرفة شكل عقد صيانة الشقق او العقارات


----------



## ahmadba (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (18 مايو 2010)

*كشف عام عن اسماء الاجهزه للجرد*

*اسم الجهاز*​*الشركة المصنعة*​*الموقع*​*الكمية*​*الحالة*​*الرقم التسلسلي*​1232 Delfia fluorometer 
wallac
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
TDx analyser 
(Drug Level machine )
Abbout
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Centifuge sigma

segma
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Universal 16Acentrifuge 
Hettich 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Universal 16Acentrifuge 
Hettich 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
AVL 993 BLOOD GAS 
AVL
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Blood agglutination 
Amelung 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Dr Lange LP700 spectrophotometer 
DR LANGE 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Electrolyte system 2EA
Beckman 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Microscope olympus 
Olympus 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Centrifuge GS-6
Beckman 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Glucose Beckman Machine 
Beckman 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
BUN Beckman Machine 
Beckman 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Two Creatinine Machines
Beckman 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Sysmex k 1000
Sysmex 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Photometer 750 
Riele
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Easylyte Na K
MEDICA 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Sysmex KX-21
Roche 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
AVL 9180
Roche 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Photometet 4040
Riele 
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Centrifuge 
CENCOM
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Reader ELISA 
BIOMERIEUX
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Washer ELISA 
BIOMERIEUX
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
IMX
ABOUTT
*المختبر*​ 
​ 
Operation Table

*العمليات*​ 
​ 
OT Head Lamp

*العمليات*​ 
​ 
Diathermy Elektotom 390
Brechthold
*العمليات*​ 
​ 
OT stand Lamp

*العمليات*​ 
​ 
Oven Type S15
Memmert
*العمليات*​ 
​ ​




​


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (18 مايو 2010)

​​​​​عقد صيانة ​​رقم العقد: 1010 التاريخ: 2007/01/16

الطرف الأول: 
الطرف الثاني: 

تاريخ بدأ العقد :01/03/2007 
مدة العقد: سنة قابلة للتجديد
قيمة العقد : 
 شامل قطع الغيار حسب الشرط المذكور في البند الرابع (ت)

*1. **الأجهزة المشمولة بالعقد في المختبر وغرفة العمليات:*​*اسم الجهاز*​*الشركة المصنعة*​*الموقع*​*الكمية*​*الحالة*​*الرقم التسلسلي*​1232 Delfia fluorometer 
wallac
*المختبر*​1
*لا يعمل*​ 
TDx analyser 
(Drug Level machine )
Abbout
*المختبر*​1
*لا يعمل*​ 
Centifuge sigma

segma
*المختبر*​1
*يعمل*​ 
Universal 16Acentrifuge 
Hettich 
*المختبر*​1
*يعمل*​ 
Universal 16Acentrifuge 
Hettich 
*المختبر*​1
*لا يعمل*​ 
AVL 993 BLOOD GAS 
AVL
*المختبر*​1
*لا يعمل*​ 
Blood agglutination 
Amelung 
*المختبر*​1
*لا يعمل*​ 
Dr Lange LP700 spectrophotometer 
DR LANGE 
*المختبر*​1
*لا يعمل*​ 





​Electrolyte system 2EA
Beckman 
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

Microscope olympus 
Olympus 
*المختبر*
3
*لاتعمل*

Centrifuge GS-6
Beckman 
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

Glucose Beckman Machine 
Beckman 
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

BUN Beckman Machine 
Beckman 
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

Two Creatinine Machines
Beckman 
*المختبر*
2
*يعملا*

Sysmex k 1000
Sysmex 
*المختبر*
1
*لا يعمل*

Photometer 750 
Riele
*المختبر*
1
* يعمل*

Easylyte Na K
MEDICA 
*المختبر*
1
*لا يعمل*

Sysmex KX-21
Roche 
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

AVL *9**1**8**0*
Roche 
*المختبر*
1
*لا يعمل*

Photometet 4040
Riele 
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

Centrifuge 
CENCOM
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

Reader ELISA 
BIOMERIEUX
*المختبر*
1
*يعمل*

Washer ELISA 
BIOMERIEUX
*المختبر*
1
*لا يعمل*

IMX
ABOUTT
*المختبر*
1
*لا يعمل*

Operation Table

*العمليات*
1
*لا يعمل*

OT Head Lamp

*العمليات* 
1
*لا يعمل*

Diathermy Elektotom 390
Brechthold
*العمليات*
1


OT stand Lamp

*العمليات*
1
* يعمل*

Oven Type S15
Memmert
*العمليات*
1












*2. *مهام الطرف الأول:
القيام بالصيانة الدورية والطارئة كلما اقتضى الأمر
تدريب الفنيين على استخدام الأجهزة محليا
توفير قطع الغيار اللازمة للصيانة ضمن الإطار المالي المتفق عليه حسب البند الرابع (ت)

*3. *مهام الطرف الثاني:
استخدام الأجهزة بشكل صحيح تبعا لتعليمات الشركة المصنعة
توفير كل مايلزم لتشغيل الأجهزة من المواد وأجهزة الحماية ( (UPS والتأكد من دقة النتائج وتوفير مواد الفحص (control) اللازمة لذلك.
تنظيف الأجهزة خارجيا
تسديد قيمة العقد مقدما

*4. *ملاحظات عامة:

أ‌. تستقبل مكالمات الإعلام عن عطل في أوقات الدوام يوميا عدا يوم الجمعة وأيام العطل من الساعة الثاسعة صباحا حتى السادسة مساء.
ب‌. يكلف الطرف الأول بالقيام بالكشف الفني بأسرع وقت من التبليغ عن العطل وفي حد أقصاه 6 ساعات عمل.
ت‌. قيمة العقد تشمل تغطية لقطع الغيار التقليدية على أن لا تتجاوز 23% ( ثلاثة وعشرون في المائة ) من اجمالي قيمة العقد.
ث‌. العقد سنوي يتجدد بشكل تلقائي مالم يتم انهائه من أ حد الطرفين.
ج‌. يبدأ العمل بهذا العقد بعد الحصول على تكليف رسمي من ادارة المستشفى وتسديد الإلتزام المالي حسب الإتفاق
ح‌. يحق لأحد الأطراف انهاء العقد في حال انذارالطرف الأخر خطيا شهر على الأقل قبل موعد الإنهاء.


*توقيع الطرف الأول*​
​*توقيع الطرف الثاني*​​


----------



## فيصل المصري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مليون شكر


----------

